# Broadmoor 22/44 Strange start no start problem:



## wildriverman (2 mo ago)

Hello all. Hoping for some direction.
After changing the battery in my broadmoor 22/44 (Briggs) the maching started, ran mowed and shut of normally.
But once shut off there is no power to the start / stop switch and it won't start unless I disconnect the negative battery cable and reconnect it.
When I reconnnect the negative battery wire, I get an arc / spark off of the terminal and I can hear and feel the relay engage.
The push to start button lights up (without pushing) and if I sit on the seat and engage the brake and push the button: the machine will start, run, mow and shut of normally.
One shut off the no start no power condition returns until I remove and reconnect the negative cable.
I've replaced the relay with a new one.
There is power to the #30 relay terminal during the no start condition. 
The machine is usable in it's current condition but not right. I'd like to get it straightened out before winter storage.
Thanks in advance for your help.
.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy wildriverman, welcome to the tractor forum.

Really sounds like a safety system problem. What will shut the tractor down? If you fall out of the seat it shuts down. If you have a reverser safety system, and try to mow in reverse, it shuts down. Whatever the problem, the computer "thinks" the engine must be shut down. When you disconnect the battery, you reboot the computer and all is well till the next time.

Does your mower have the Reverse Mow system? If so, you should have a keyed switch on the dash that must be used in order to activate reverse mowing capability. Try holding the key in the "activate" position to check if this system is the problem..

You state that you get an arc/spark when you reconnect the battery cable. Was the ignition key in the "on" position?? If the key was "off" there should be none to minimal current draw. Does the battery discharge while the mower is sitting idle??


----------



## wildriverman (2 mo ago)

Thanks for your response.
The tractor doesn't shut down.
It won't start unless I disconnect the negative battery terminal and reconnect it. 
Then the machine will start, run, mow, mow in reverse and shut off normally.
Once it shuts off it won't start until the battery is disconnected and reconnected.
This model tractor has a stationary key that doesn't turn. It's either in or out. 
The tractor won't start under any circumstances with the key out.
It has a push button switch to start the engine. It's a three wire switch and when it's in a no start situation there is no power to the start / stop switch but there is voltage to the relay.
It's possible that a safety feature is keeping it from restarting once it shuts down. But, once it's started it runs, and operates just fine.
If I could get a wiring diagram I might be able to figure it out.
Thanks again.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Wild, 

Just one clarification please.... Will it crank but not start till you remove and reconnect the battery ground cable, or do you get nothing, no response, till the battery ground cable is disconnected/reconnected?


----------

